# They're going to send me to the looney bin!



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 4, 2015)

"They" being the diehard Santa Maria Tri tip aficionados! I'm sure with in a half hour of posting this I will be hauled off to the deep deep Redwood forests of California and never be heard of again! Wouldn't be surprised if this thread is deleted shortly after. So take notes and take them fast! 

A while back, like a year ago someone posted about whole Tri tip roasts being made into jerky ant a place back in the middle of our great country. I assume it must be on the fringe of where Tri tip country ends. 

These are smoked whole and you can buy the whole roast, or sliced. The Price, holy ouch, sting ya in the pocket book! 

Cash &I Carry (our local restaurant supply) finally dropped the price in bulk packs to justify the experiment. 

I wanted to do a side by side comparison using Pop's Brine, and a dry rub cure, but unfortunately life wasn't gonna ng to allow it. The dry rub cure is going to have to wait until the holidays are done. 

I used Pop's brine:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/110799/pops6927s-wet-curing-brine

Modified to make it more like my Thai jerky recipe by adding fish sauce and white pepper to the brine. I added 2 tablespoons of fish sauce per gallon and 2 tablespoons of white pepper per gallon. 

i trimmed the fat cap off the roasts prior to curing. They sat in the modified Pop's brine for 14 days. 

I pulled them from the brine tonight and assuming they dry and form a good pellicle they will go into the smoker early tomorrow and be done when they get done. 

I didn't add any other spices, but I did give them a good coating of CBP. 

I will be using the GOSM, and the 18" AMNTS, with cherry pellets. Standard step temp starting at 130, no smoke, then ramp 10 degrees every hour until pit hits 180, and smoke until done. 

Here's some photos more to follow.













image.jpeg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Dec 4, 2015






Fresh out of brine. Trimmed up a bit more.













image.jpeg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Dec 4, 2015






Hanging in my project fridge, AKA the garage. Love this time of year, garage is always the perfect temp for these experiments!


----------



## crankybuzzard (Dec 4, 2015)

I have got to know how this turns out!


----------



## pc farmer (Dec 4, 2015)

Off with your head.

TT for jerky???????     People would kill to get tt here.    At least I would.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 4, 2015)

CrankyBuzzard said:


> I have got to know how this turns out!



I hope it turns out good! I relally don't have too many doubts. I do want to do the dry cure approach though and see what the difference is.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 4, 2015)

c farmer said:


> Off with your head.
> 
> TT for jerky???????     People would kill to get tt here.    At least I would.



Well get out in your field and start cutting, lol! Take the best at slaughter time leave the rest for the masses!


----------



## tropics (Dec 5, 2015)

No such animal in my area. I'll be watching

Richie


----------



## crazymoon (Dec 5, 2015)

DS, I'm in !


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 5, 2015)

Firing up the smoker! I'll be using my normal process. First hour no smoke, and as low as I can keep the propane smoker going. I did order the duel probe plug n play PID so I will be able to run the Bradley 1500 element in my GOSM the next go around!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 5, 2015)

Loaded into the smoker













image.jpeg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Dec 5, 2015






Houston we have a problem!!!!!!!

I can hear gas leaking in the lower part of the smoker near the burner!!! No!!! Too dark to determine what's going on!!! Won't be light for another hour!!! Boooo!!!!!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 5, 2015)

Gas leak resolved! The orifice from the control nob had come out of the burner tube. Snow and ice we had pushed the panel up. Back in place and we are smoking!!













image.png



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Dec 5, 2015


----------



## dukeburger (Dec 5, 2015)

Interesting Case. I'll be watching


----------



## cmayna (Dec 5, 2015)

Case, it better be fantastic or this guy will be dragging you out into the redwoods......













sasquatch.jpg



__ cmayna
__ Dec 5, 2015


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 5, 2015)

cmayna said:


> Case, it better be fantastic or this guy will be dragging you out into the redwoods......
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Let's hope so!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 5, 2015)

Here's the inspiration for this post,

Paulina Meat Market, Chicago 

http://www.paulinamarket.com/collections/beef-jerky


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 5, 2015)

Adding the cherry smoke to the show













image.jpeg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Dec 5, 2015


















image.jpeg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Dec 5, 2015


















image.jpeg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Dec 5, 2015


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 5, 2015)

With the low outdoor temps I've been able to run the GOSM right at 100 for the initial hour! 













image.png



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Dec 5, 2015






Gonna crank up the temp to 130.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Dec 5, 2015)

Interesting Case, I'll be watching !


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 5, 2015)

Smoker ng along













image.png



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Dec 5, 2015


----------



## driedstick (Dec 5, 2015)

I knew it,, i knew it ,,I knew it,,,,you are flipping crazy,,
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





,,TT for Jerky??? You must of had a hunting yr like mine,,, tired of tag soup 

waiting,,,,,

A full smoker is a happy smoker 

DS


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 5, 2015)

driedstick said:


> I knew it,, i knew it ,,I knew it,,,,you are flipping crazy,,:icon_eek: ,,TT for Jerky??? You must of had a hunting yr like mine,,, tired of tag soup
> 
> waiting,,,,,
> 
> ...



I haven't drawn a tag in years! A buddies daughters filled their deer tags and he has 50 pounds of venison we're going to make into summer sausage and snack sticks soon. I'm supplying the pork butt, spices grinder, stuffer and smoker he's supplying the casings and venison. Sounds like a good plan to me!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 5, 2015)

Decided to take a peak! 













image.jpeg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Dec 5, 2015






4 hours of smoke so far. The 18" AMNTS is about 1/2 way burnt through. So should get 8 hours of smoke.













image.png



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Dec 5, 2015






Here's where we are setting right now. Going to bump the temp here again soon.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Dec 5, 2015)

That is gonna be some tasty stuff Case !  Lookin good !   Thumbs Up


----------



## crankybuzzard (Dec 5, 2015)

Done yet?  :drool

I know patience is a virtue, but I'm not very virtuous!  :biggrin:


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 5, 2015)

CrankyBuzzard said:


> Done yet?  :drool
> 
> I know patience is a virtue, but I'm not very virtuous!  :biggrin:



About half way if I had to guess, waiting sucks! 













image.png



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Dec 5, 2015


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 5, 2015)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> That is gonna be some tasty stuff Case !  Lookin good !   Thumbs Up



It better be I don't want that hairy guy Craig mentioned showing up on my door step!


----------



## b-one (Dec 5, 2015)

Wow hope it turns out,I'm sure you will eat it either way!


----------



## bmudd14474 (Dec 5, 2015)

Case we are going to need your address so we can come talk to you about this tri tip abuse lol.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 5, 2015)

Just keep smoking smoking smoking. Just keep Smoking smoking smoking...

Gave the roasts a squeeze, we have a ways to go...













image.png



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Dec 5, 2015


----------



## gary s (Dec 5, 2015)

Nice job, looking good

Gary


----------



## crankybuzzard (Dec 5, 2015)

CrankyBuzzard said:


> Done yet?  :drool
> 
> I know patience is a virtue, but I'm not very virtuous!  :biggrin:



:yeahthat:


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 5, 2015)

CrankyBuzzard said:


> :yeahthat:



The dogs gave up!













image.jpeg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Dec 5, 2015


----------



## crankybuzzard (Dec 5, 2015)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> The dogs gave up!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Darn it...  They don't know what they may miss!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 5, 2015)

CrankyBuzzard said:


> Darn it...  They don't know what they may miss!



This may be a 24 hour smoke! I figured it might be a long one. 

Good things come to those who wait...


----------



## gary s (Dec 5, 2015)

gunna be a long night

Gary


----------



## dukeburger (Dec 5, 2015)




----------



## dukeburger (Dec 5, 2015)

How are you checking for doneness? IT? Mega bend test?


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 5, 2015)

DukeBurger said:


> How are you checking for doneness? IT? Mega bend test?



Squish test between the thumb and index. And IT , But only IT to the point that I know it's "safe". It's gonna be interesting for sure!


----------



## dukeburger (Dec 5, 2015)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Squish test between the thumb and index. And IT , But only IT to the point that I know it's "safe". It's gonna be interesting for sure!















FamilyGuyStewie-Straight-Jacket.gif



__ dukeburger
__ Dec 5, 2015


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 5, 2015)

image.png



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Dec 5, 2015


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Dec 5, 2015)

Your getting there bro !  

:beercheer:


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 5, 2015)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Your getting there bro !
> 
> :beercheer:



Might need back up! This better damn good! 

My wife just asked me if I was smoking something. UM hello like all day!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 5, 2015)

The stall, Lol!













image.png



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Dec 5, 2015


----------



## dukeburger (Dec 5, 2015)

You gonna foil with some apple juice???


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 6, 2015)

Still smoking...


----------



## b-one (Dec 6, 2015)

What a marathon smoke! You can do it!!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 6, 2015)

Well got up at 4 and checked on things. Everything still rolling along. Still a bit of squeeze in the thick parts. 

Now up at 6 and its dumping rather n and blowing sideways. Smoker still chugging along at 180. Roasts still at same temp. May need to up the temp a bit. May need to change out the propane tank too. Wasn't full to start and didn't plan on a 24 hour plus marathon smoke!


----------



## crankybuzzard (Dec 6, 2015)

Marathon session.


----------



## sfprankster (Dec 6, 2015)

The pressures on!!!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 6, 2015)

image.png



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Dec 6, 2015


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 6, 2015)

7am 24 hours in. This is where we stand. Going to up the temp a bit. First I need to find my rain coat!


----------



## sfprankster (Dec 6, 2015)

You do know, a third of the country, especially those that don't see tri tips in stores, are wondering if you've been forgetting to take some meds.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 6, 2015)

sfprankster said:


> You do know, a third of the country, especially those that don't see tri tips in stores, are wondering if you've been forgetting to take some meds. :confused:



Yeah it really sucks that I can buy bulk bags of them here and perform mad scientist experiments, like this one!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 6, 2015)

Getting there. Cool to look at the graph on the iGrill. The big dip in the top graph was the last time I opened the door to check the texture.  Meats been stuck in the 140's for ever! Talk about a stall! 













image.png



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Dec 6, 2015


----------



## driedstick (Dec 6, 2015)

Wowza,,, No rain here yet but was in the forcast thought it would be snowing at your elevation,,,,,good day to hit costco and get my first bellies - can't wait to see your final outcome 

Good luck

DS


----------



## gary s (Dec 6, 2015)

More coffee, I've been sitting here all night waiting on pics, may have to take a nap

Gary


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 6, 2015)

driedstick said:


> Wowza,,, No rain here yet but was in the forcast thought it would be snowing at your elevation,,,,,good day to hit costco and get my first bellies - can't wait to see your final outcome
> 
> Good luck
> 
> DS



It really came down for a hour or so. Calm now again but looks pretty dark to the West. Hope this gets done before it unleashes again!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 6, 2015)

Okay we are finally getting somewhere!













image.jpeg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Dec 6, 2015


















image.jpeg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Dec 6, 2015






One done, the other two are close

Hang in the garage to cool













image.jpeg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Dec 6, 2015


----------



## crankybuzzard (Dec 6, 2015)

Looking forward to a sliced shot!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 6, 2015)

CrankyBuzzard said:


> Looking forward to a sliced shot!



As am I, 28 hours and counting...


----------



## b-one (Dec 6, 2015)

Looking good!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 6, 2015)

Okay final report and sliced photos.

It took a total of 30 hours for these guys to get to where I thought they should be texture wise. 

About the texture it's hard to describe. Dry but moist. Not chewy. Good bark on the exterior. Really tasty. 

Not as much smoke as I would've thought. These had a total of 13 hours of cherry smoke from the AMNTS tubes. Used the 18" to start and then added the 12" when the 18" was almost finished. 

Sliced to about 1/4" thickness













image.jpeg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Dec 6, 2015


















image.jpeg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Dec 6, 2015


















image.jpeg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Dec 6, 2015


















image.jpeg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Dec 6, 2015






Thanks for hanging around during this mammoth smoke!


----------



## crankybuzzard (Dec 6, 2015)

Looks great!  I would imagine that it has a different flavor and texture.  

:points:


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 6, 2015)

CrankyBuzzard said:


> Looks great!  I would imagine that it has a different flavor and texture.
> 
> :points:



Thank you! It's tasty and I'm sure it's not going to last long!


----------



## dukeburger (Dec 6, 2015)

Safe to say you can call off the men with the butterfly nets, this looks great. Nice marathon smoke, Case


----------



## b-one (Dec 6, 2015)

Looks great!


----------



## pc farmer (Dec 6, 2015)

Kinda like dried beef?  It takes low temps and around 30 hours when I make it.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 6, 2015)

b-one said:


> Looks great!






DukeBurger said:


> Safe to say you can call off the men with the butterfly nets, this looks great. Nice marathon smoke, Case :points:






c farmer said:


> Kinda like dried beef?  It takes low temps and around 30 hours when I make it.




Thank you guys! 

Yes Adam very similar to dried beef. I probably could've gone longer but I didn't. Hmmm dried tri tip SOS. My boys love that stuff!


----------



## oregon smoker (Dec 6, 2015)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> "They" being the diehard Santa Maria Tri tip aficionados! I'm sure with in a half hour of posting this I will be hauled off to the deep deep Redwood forests of California and never be heard of again! Wouldn't be surprised if this thread is deleted shortly after. So take notes and take them fast!
> 
> A while back, like a year ago someone posted about whole Tri tip roasts being made into jerky ant a place back in the middle of our great country. I assume it must be on the fringe of where Tri tip country ends.
> 
> ...


Sorry for being late to the party, Just saw this.

This must be what you mentioned to me a few weeks back??  OUTSTANDING thought process I will be following and trying to get to the end of this thread to see the results.

Tom


----------



## oregon smoker (Dec 6, 2015)

Got to the end.... Great Job and Post  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Tom


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 6, 2015)

Oregon Smoker said:


> Got to the end.... Great Job and Post
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks Tom!


----------



## gary s (Dec 6, 2015)

Looks good to me, send me some and I will be you official taster   Nice Job   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Gary


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 6, 2015)

gary s said:


> Looks good to me, send me some and I will be you official taster   Nice Job   :points1:
> 
> 
> Gary



Thanks Gary! I'd send you some but I don't think those three roasts are even going to make to the vac pack stage! The boys, yeah the boys are sucking it down! What's funny is they know where my hiding spot is, yeah that's it!


----------



## redheelerdog (Dec 6, 2015)

Excellent!

I love starting out with something really good and making something really good as an end result.

Some fine jerky you have there sir!


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Dec 6, 2015)

Damn...saw this a couple days back, seems like...LOL!!! Had to check back and see if you made it to the finish. Reminded me of the smoked dried uncased salami I used to make, or the thick-sliced jerky that takes 16-18hrs to smoke and dry. Lots of time and commitment of smoker space to pull it off. Well done, brother, well done. Speaking from experience, you have a lot of patience to wait this out, and I commend you for that.

Love the idea...looks pretty freekin' good, too!!! Texture of the bite and chew probably made it all worthwhile, not to mention the intensified flavors from drying.

I really enjoyed the read...thanks for sharing the adventure with us!!!

Eric


----------



## oregon smoker (Dec 6, 2015)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Thanks Gary! I'd send you some but I don't think those three racists are even going to make to the vac pack stage! The boys, yeah the boys are sucking it down! What's funny is they know where my hiding spot is, yeah that's it!


Love That Statement..."Ya That's It"       the MRS just mentioned not an hour ago as I was in the shop unloading goodies and my statement was... they are for the boys and I needed to have one so I can teach them how to use them  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  her comment "I know this one you have worn it out"

Tom


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 6, 2015)

forluvofsmoke said:


> Damn...saw this a couple days back, seems like...LOL!!! Had to check back and see if you made it to the finish. Reminded me of the smoked dried uncased salami I used to make, or the thick-sliced jerky that takes 16-18hrs to smoke and dry. Lots of time and commitment of smoker space to pull it off. Well done, brother, well done. Speaking from experience, you have a lot of patience to wait this out, and I commend you for that.
> 
> Love the idea...looks pretty freekin' good, too!!! Texture of the bite and chew probably made it all worthwhile, not to mention the intensified flavors from drying.
> 
> ...



Eric,

I can say this smoke was epic. The process was straight forward, the smoke time was long. 

The product , not traditional, but tasty and yes I'd say it was jerky.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Dec 6, 2015)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Okay final report and sliced photos.
> 
> It took a total of 30 hours for these guys to get to where I thought they should be texture wise.
> 
> ...



Wow Case, ya knocked that one outta the park !  Nice smoke buddy !   

:beercheer:


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 6, 2015)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Wow Case, ya knocked that one outta the park !  Nice smoke buddy !
> 
> :beercheer:



Thanks Justin!  This one tops my all time "is it done yet" smokes!


----------



## tropics (Dec 7, 2015)

That is a thing of beauty great color,thanks for sharing

Richie


----------



## crazymoon (Dec 7, 2015)

DS, Nice looking jerky, the million dollar question is -would you do it again ?


----------



## bdskelly (Dec 7, 2015)

One heck of a project!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 7, 2015)

tropics said:


> That is a thing of beauty great color,thanks for sharing
> Richie
> 
> :points:






CrazyMoon said:


> DS, Nice looking jerky, the million dollar question is -would you do it again ?:icon_biggrin:  :points:






BDSkelly said:


> One heck of a project!
> :points:



Thanks for the points! 

Yes I'd do it again, but probably not this year! I definitely wouldn't do it with just one roast either. That's a lot of time and fuel to waste for just one roast.


----------



## driedstick (Dec 7, 2015)

So instead of Jerky would you call this like "dried beef" you said 


dirtsailor2003 said:


> About the texture it's hard to describe. Dry but moist. Not chewy. Good bark on the exterior. Really tasty.


Would you call this "dried beef" instead of Jerky then?? It almost looks like you could "chipped beef" if it had a gravy with it kinda reminds me of SOS while i was in the service LOL 

yours looks great - 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





DS


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 7, 2015)

driedstick said:


> So instead of Jerky would you call this like "dried beef" you said
> 
> Would you call this "dried beef" instead of Jerky then?? It almost looks like you could "chipped beef" if it had a gravy with it kinda reminds me of SOS while i was in the service LOL
> 
> ...


It's more along the lines of dried beef, texture wise. My boys love SOS!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 8, 2015)

Okay so after rating a few days, this stuff has firmed up a bit more. Flavor is good, but definitely more along the lines of the hammy flavor you get from Pop's brine. 

Next try will be a dry rub cure.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 9, 2015)

So another update. If I keep sampling this stuff it's not going to make it to the vac-packer. It's really good!


----------



## oregon smoker (Dec 9, 2015)

This is not good, heading to Medford in the morning and the more I see this the more I want to push it off till next week and make my dried beef, I have a full eye round just in the deep cooler calling me...LOL ....thanks Case, great job on the test

Tom


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 9, 2015)

Oregon Smoker said:


> This is not good, heading to Medford in the morning and the more I see this the more I want to push it off till next week and make my dried beef, I have a full eye round just in the deep cooler calling me...LOL ....thanks Case, great job on the test
> 
> Tom



THanks Tom! I just packed and ate what's left!!inthink I got 6 small packs, probably ate as much while packing! Good stuff. Next try will be dry rub cure.


----------



## oregon smoker (Dec 9, 2015)

If I was to bet the dry rub will be even better

Tom


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 9, 2015)

Oregon Smoker said:


> If I was to bet the dry rub will be even better
> 
> Tom



That's my bet too Tom. The last bacon I did was dry rub. Which is what I did for years until my scale broke. Now that I have a new scale I'm back into the dry rub cure again. 

Pop's brine is great but just not as good as going dry.


----------



## oregon smoker (Dec 9, 2015)

I agree pops is great but my wife cannot tolerate the sodium from a wet cure, she however can eat the dry with TQ , adapted from Bears

Tom


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 10, 2015)

Oregon Smoker said:


> I agree pops is great but my wife cannot tolerate the sodium from a wet cure, she however can eat the dry with TQ , adapted from Bears
> 
> Tom



When I have used Pop's brine I always used 1/3 cup salt. I really prefer dry curing, but with cure #1. So glad  Ifinally replaced my scale. Not even sure why I waited so long to do it! Now I have two!


----------

